# Donation Drawing Opinions



## jeff (Feb 16, 2014)

Been watching the Donation Drawing develop?

I really like how it's shaping up this year. 

SO FAR: 29 prizes worth almost $3000 total and I'm not nearly done. We have around 180 mug buyers and donators on board. 

We've got a couple more very pricey silver component sets from Mike Redburn, A supre cool set of cigar and metal cast blanks from Don Vann, some M3 blanks, a sharpening package I'm putting together, plus several more items you'll enjoy.

I'll conduct the drawing on Saturday March 1, and post the list of winners around noon.

Happy to hear your comments, and thanks for your support!


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Feb 16, 2014)

I've been watching. I want it all. :biggrin: :cake:


----------



## longbeard (Feb 16, 2014)

Awesome prizes. Awesome vendors. A BIG THANK YOU to all. Hopefully i can get my name in the hat in the next few days as well. Gonna be fun watching the drawing. Thank you Jeff for all your hard work and putting this bash together as well as the rest.


Harry


----------



## firewhatfire (Feb 16, 2014)

My opinion, 

those that donated are truly appreciated for what they do for the bash as well as throughout the year.  

looking forward to seeing the rest of the stuff being listed, oh and the anticipation of possibly winning 1 of those magnificent items.


----------



## firewhatfire (Feb 16, 2014)

If you post the winners like you post the prizes you could stretch it out through the end of March.

How fun would that be.arty::clown:


----------



## cal91666 (Feb 16, 2014)

There is not a single prize listed that I wouldn't really appreciate to see my name listed beside as the winner.


----------



## Band Saw Box (Feb 16, 2014)

We have very generous vendors and really awesome prizes. I'm glad I have my name in the running.


----------



## Cmiles1985 (Feb 16, 2014)

This is by far the friendliest online (and possibly ANY) community that I've ever been a part of. The vendors are wonderful and very personable. The willingness of all of the members to help each other, and share knowledge/experiences/techniques, is incredible. Thank you to everyone in this forum for what you do! The prizes listed so far look amazing, and I have to say (after ordering my blue mug yesterday) that I'd be ecstatic to see my name listed as a winner. Even if not, I'll be excited for all of those that do win one of these amazing items. Good luck everybody!


----------



## Pioneerpens (Feb 16, 2014)

Fabulous bash and prizes donated! Thanks to all that have so generously put this together and donated not just the prizes but the time to make it all work so well!!


----------



## Ed McDonnell (Feb 16, 2014)

I couldn't believe how incredible the prize list was a couple of days ago and it just keeps getting bigger and better every day.  The only thing I can think of that might be better than the donation drawing and it's fantastic list of prizes is 

this

and it might only be a teeny weeny itsy bitsy bit better.

Ed


----------



## bobleibo (Feb 16, 2014)

Every time I log on and read about the things people do and how they do it, I win. 
I bought a mug - I win
These great prizes are just icing on an already great cake. 
Thanks Jeff and team for all the hard work you do all year long!


----------



## mlconnelly (Feb 16, 2014)

This has been my first bash and all I can say is THANKS to all those who have worked so hard to make it happen. The prize donations are tremendous. This is a great on line community. I have had a blast following and participating. My wife has even started asking me about the daily trivia and wood identification contests. I "win" something every day just by logging on and learning from all the super talented people on the site who are so helpful and willing to share.


----------



## gimpy (Feb 16, 2014)

Thank you to all,
especially the folks who
to their time to run the BB.

I know it is/was a lot of
there personal time and 
effort to put on the bash

Also, a big thank you to all 
who made donations, some of
them very pricey. 

I am proud to be part of such
a well organized group who
make this such a family that
we are.


----------



## alankulwicki7 (Feb 16, 2014)

I think the only way it could get better is if I finally win. There are some great prizes and I would love to have any of them!


----------



## Tom T (Feb 16, 2014)

Jeff,
The venders and other donators are the real deal.  Thank you to each and all of you.
IAP is a great place to be for sure.  
Thank you to the great group that is putting this bash on.
And winning a wonderful prize would be good to, but not necessary.


----------



## Edward Cypher (Feb 16, 2014)

I agree with all that has been said and am glad I am in the drawing.  As someone else said any prize would be awesome but the real prize is all the information on this site and all its supporters, vendors and individuals.  It makes me like many others strive to do better and better.  Thank you Jeff.


----------



## hdbblue (Feb 16, 2014)

So far from the items being offered, there are only a few that I would like.
At a quick count that would be 29.
Great lineup, great job and thanks to you Jeff, the Bash committee and all the sponsors.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Feb 16, 2014)

Great vendors - all so very generous! 

Let's make sure to support them throughout the year!


----------



## tim self (Feb 16, 2014)

Yes, it is truly our vendors who make this whole thing a success.  I have looked forward to it the last 5 yrs and have only seen it get better.  What's next, a grand prize of a mustard monster?


----------



## alphageek (Feb 16, 2014)

Those are VERY drool worthy prizes.... I forsee many jealous people after that drawing!


----------



## nascrdad (Feb 16, 2014)

Can't wait for my name to be picked. They are fantastic prizes, and great vendors to supply what they do. Thanks all


----------



## Rounder (Feb 17, 2014)

I donated and am a WINNER already!
Just by being in the company of such fine people!!!

:tongueCactus juice, Cactus juice, Cactus juice, Cactus juice or any other prize! Please be mine!):tongue:


----------



## jeff (Feb 23, 2014)

I think we're down to two prizes left to post. I have another gorgeous silver pen kit from Mike Redburn which has 18k accents, and a sharpening setup that I hope will impress!

Those goodies will be posted on Tuesday.


----------



## jeff (Feb 24, 2014)

jeff said:


> I think we're down to two prizes left to post. I have another gorgeous silver pen kit from Mike Redburn which has 18k accents, and a sharpening setup that I hope will impress!
> 
> Those goodies will be posted on Tuesday.



Changed my approach on the sharpening setup. I was going to get a grinder, a basic jig, and a CBN wheel. 

I figure most people have a grinder, and you can make a jig, but the CBN wheels are awesome. So, I decided to provide TWO wheels as separate prizes.


----------



## jeff (Feb 24, 2014)

I've got one more prize from Curtis to sweeten his stabilizing rig, then we are done adding prizes. 

Anything else we just can't live without? I could add one more thing if I had a good idea...


----------



## Dalecamino (Feb 24, 2014)

Perhaps, something for the photo department?


----------



## Edgar (Feb 25, 2014)

jeff said:


> I've got one more prize from Curtis to sweeten his stabilizing rig, then we are done adding prizes.
> 
> Anything else we just can't live without? I could add one more thing if I had a good idea...



Jet 1221VS ???


----------



## edman2 (Feb 25, 2014)

BEST group of prizes I remember having for this donation drawing.  Good job Jeff (and vendors).


----------



## Pete275 (Feb 25, 2014)

Incredible group of prizes! Thanks to everyone that worked the countless hours to put the bash together. Lets all remember to support the great vendors that donated all of the prizes. Like others have said it would be nice to win one of the prizes but if I don't I still win every time I log on to IAP. Thank You Jeff and all the rest of the Bash Crew!

Wayne


----------



## JohnU (Feb 25, 2014)

Awesome line up Jeff!  Thank you for all of your time and hard work making IAP and the BASH a success.


----------



## jeff (Feb 25, 2014)

dalecamino said:


> Perhaps, something for the photo department?



Happy to have a recommendation. Light tent? Tripod?


----------



## Indiana_Parrothead (Feb 25, 2014)

How about some good quality light?

Mike


----------



## mredburn (Feb 25, 2014)

Folding light tent


----------



## firewhatfire (Feb 25, 2014)

Nikon Camera.:biggrin:


----------



## Edgar (Feb 25, 2014)

+1 on the folding light tent


----------



## walshjp17 (Feb 25, 2014)

IAP turning smocks?


----------



## firewhatfire (Feb 25, 2014)

How about a lighted magnifying glass that mounts to a work bench.


----------



## glen r (Feb 25, 2014)

I'm happy to donate and glad to be part of such a friendly community.  Looking at the membership list it is a great "International" community where everyone is welcome and if we don't understand the language there is someone that understands and steps up to do the welcome.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Feb 25, 2014)

high zoom point-and-shoot camera


----------



## Indiana_Parrothead (Feb 25, 2014)

Why don't you get something nice like a camera, BUT make that drawing for the Bash Co-Chairs and the Prize guys that have already contributed so much to making this bash great and had endured so much. 

I am sure that doing this will make it a lot easier to get help next year.

Mike


----------



## Leatherman1998 (Feb 25, 2014)

I have the 1221 and yes someone will LOVE that as a prize.

Levi Woodard
Sent from my Galaxy tab 3 using Forum Runner


----------



## flyitfast (Feb 25, 2014)

You sure do have a great large group of prizes and we should be satisfied.  But, since you asked, another vote for a folding light tent.
gordon


----------



## SteveG (Feb 25, 2014)

As I look at this very long list of very nice prizes, I started thinking (uh-oh...trouble ahead). I expect that many of the prize winners that have been active in this amazing universe of pen turning/pen making for more than a year or two will find that many of the prizes are duplicates of tools and equipment that they already own. So I started thinking further (Oh boy...double trouble!). Would it be possible to manage the prize offerings so the recipient could avoid duplication, or at least be more likely to be getting something that is more on their "wish list"? I do not know if this has ever ben tried or discussed, but because the standard 'set' of pen turner's equipment seems to be fairly common to each turner, it might be worth trying. Thoughts any one? (I realize one answer is classified adds, the great equalizer.) I am going to stop thinking now, so the world is safe for at least one more day!


----------



## Karl_99 (Feb 25, 2014)

With this list of awesome prizes, a winner may get something they already have...but they can accept the prize graciously and 1) keep it, 2) trade it, 3) donate it or 4) sell it.

I think the logistics and imposition on the Bash team to make sure a prize is not a duplicate is way beyond reasonable.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Feb 25, 2014)

The problem here is we had the Mad Hawaiian thinking again and that scares me. So the hayseed Okie thought the only way that could happen is if as the winning member is drawn he is notified and told he is # 1 so he can pick which prize he wants then #2 and so forth down the line.


----------



## firewhatfire (Feb 25, 2014)

Pick a prize is a mistake.  Will draw it out another month.  Just like the bid process for vacation at my work.   Everyone wants th same week off and only 1 gets it.

I liked all the prizes I want just in case I am drawn


----------



## SteveJ (Feb 25, 2014)

I'll take any prize!  If you get one that is a duplicate of something you have, you can donate it to me....I'll even pay postage...

There is only ONE prize being offered which would be a duplicate in my shop - and it is the glue...like I wont need more of that soon enough!


----------



## jeff (Feb 25, 2014)

SteveG said:


> As I look at this very long list of very nice prizes, I started thinking (uh-oh...trouble ahead). I expect that many of the prize winners that have been active in this amazing universe of pen turning/pen making for more than a year or two will find that many of the prizes are duplicates of tools and equipment that they already own. So I started thinking further (Oh boy...double trouble!). Would it be possible to manage the prize offerings so the recipient could avoid duplication, or at least be more likely to be getting something that is more on their "wish list"? I do not know if this has ever ben tried or discussed, but because the standard 'set' of pen turner's equipment seems to be fairly common to each turner, it might be worth trying. Thoughts any one? (I realize one answer is classified adds, the great equalizer.) I am going to stop thinking now, so the world is safe for at least one more day!



Interesting thought, but I don't believe that would play well with members. It would no longer be a random drawing because of the interdependencies created by the wish list. Player A's preferences would affect what Player B receives, and so on. As you say, the Deals forum would be a good solution for those who want to sell or trade their prize.


----------



## Bob Wemm (Feb 26, 2014)

jeff said:


> SteveG said:
> 
> 
> > As I look at this very long list of very nice prizes, I started thinking (uh-oh...trouble ahead). I expect that many of the prize winners that have been active in this amazing universe of pen turning/pen making for more than a year or two will find that many of the prizes are duplicates of tools and equipment that they already own. So I started thinking further (Oh boy...double trouble!). Would it be possible to manage the prize offerings so the recipient could avoid duplication, or at least be more likely to be getting something that is more on their "wish list"? I do not know if this has ever ben tried or discussed, but because the standard 'set' of pen turner's equipment seems to be fairly common to each turner, it might be worth trying. Thoughts any one? (I realize one answer is classified adds, the great equalizer.) I am going to stop thinking now, so the world is safe for at least one more day!
> ...


 
Right on the knocker Jeff, that would be very unfair to the subsequent winners. Besides someone might pick the one I want.:wink::wink:

BTW. Great list of prizes and THANK YOU to all who donated them. This is a great place, I love it.

Bob.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Feb 26, 2014)

One thing I've somehow neglected to say:

Thank you to JEFF for the prizes he provided as well!  While most of the Bash is funded by the donations of members and businesses, Jeff always buys a few extra high-ticket items to make sure that people go home happy from the donation drawing! 

In addition to keeping the site running, he makes sure we're happy - not a job most could do!


----------



## GoodTurns (Feb 26, 2014)

jeff said:


> SteveG said:
> 
> 
> > As I look at this very long list of very nice prizes, I started thinking (uh-oh...trouble ahead). I expect that many of the prize winners that have been active in this amazing universe of pen turning/pen making for more than a year or two will find that many of the prizes are duplicates of tools and equipment that they already own. So I started thinking further (Oh boy...double trouble!). Would it be possible to manage the prize offerings so the recipient could avoid duplication, or at least be more likely to be getting something that is more on their "wish list"? I do not know if this has ever ben tried or discussed, but because the standard 'set' of pen turner's equipment seems to be fairly common to each turner, it might be worth trying. Thoughts any one? (I realize one answer is classified adds, the great equalizer.) I am going to stop thinking now, so the world is safe for at least one more day!
> ...



Possibility for future drawings...run it like the "basket raffles" we see at some shows.  Your contribution entitles you to X "tickets" that you can put in any of the drawing spots.  I am definitely not a programmer, but it could maybe tie in with a poll (does the system retain who voted how?)...just a thought...  and I will be thrilled to win a prize of any kind ...I am 0 for however many donation drawings there have been!  Fantastic collection this year!


----------



## Wooden_Pen_Turner_11 (Feb 26, 2014)

maxwell_smart007 said:


> One thing I've somehow neglected to say:
> 
> Thank you to JEFF for the prizes he provided as well!  While most of the Bash is funded by the donations of members and businesses, Jeff always buys a few extra high-ticket items to make sure that people go home happy from the donation drawing!
> 
> In addition to keeping the site running, he makes sure we're happy - not a job most could do!




Amen. A big thank you to EVERYONE. Especially Jeff. :biggrin:


----------



## jeff (Feb 26, 2014)

OK ladies and gents, the time for the drawing is drawing near :biggrin:

I added a photo tent setup to the drawing. I'd like to win that! My photo "tent" is a cardboard box with tissue paper over big "windows" cut out of the sides. Works, but it's ugly!

A few bits of info:

There are currently 225 entrants. I'll pull the final list just before the drawing on Saturday morning.
The entrants include all who bought a mug or donated $25, winning bidders for the prior year mugs (for the auctions finished by this Saturday morning), and the Bash planning team. 
There are 42 prizes with a combined value of $5660. That's a record, and almost double last year I believe :biggrin: 
If there are prizes left over after all contest winners are taken care of, I'll do another drawing in mid-March from those who didn't win anything in the main drawing on Saturday.
I wish everyone GOOD LUCK!


----------



## scottsheapens (Feb 26, 2014)

Jeff, you have done a world class job on this years bash.  Thank you so much for all you effort and wonderful support.

Jim Harle


----------



## Ed McDonnell (Feb 26, 2014)

Jeff - I don't know how you pulled this all together, but this has to be one of the most amazing things I've ever seen on any forum.  

Thanks (to you and the many who helped you pull it off).

Ed


----------



## mredburn (Feb 26, 2014)

lets add a pizza:biggrin:


----------



## Ed McDonnell (Feb 26, 2014)

mredburn said:


> lets add a pizza:biggrin:



Yeah, but a real pizza.  Not one of those Chicago Style things. :bad:

Did you see the new IAP Pizza hotline?

Hot Pizza is Good.  This is better!!

Ed


----------



## Dalecamino (Feb 26, 2014)

mredburn said:


> lets add a pizza:biggrin:


 Pepperoni, sausage & mushroom please :biggrin:


----------



## mredburn (Feb 26, 2014)

How many points is a pizza.  Oh and you have to add a 12 pack of decent beer also.


----------



## jeff (Feb 26, 2014)

parklandturner said:


> Jeff - I don't know how you pulled this all together, but this has to be one of the most amazing things I've ever seen on any forum.
> 
> Thanks (to you and the many who helped you pull it off).
> 
> Ed



Ed, you are right and wrong. It IS the MOST amazing community on the twisted mass of pipes that is the internet. But I am just one cog in a big wheel! The people who deserve the cheers are Bash Team 10 and their fearless leaders [profile=mbroberg]Mike Broberg[/profile] and [profile=Displaced Canadian]Chris Pukalo[/profile]

Seriously, I work a few problems here and there. Herd a few cats when necessary. But really my only important job is to assemble a team of high quality very motivated people, give them whatever tools and support they need, and get out of the way. Oh, and pack and ship 200 mugs  :biggrin: But I even had help there, so none of this is all me. 

What really makes it fun for me and the bash team is to read about how much you enjoyed it. Many of us lived and breathed it for weeks, and it's easy to get a little jaded, but the feeling when it's all over is just pure exhilaration because we have done a damn good job pulling off one of the best parties one the internet.  

We work hard, honestly we're glad when it's done, but we do enjoy it.  I know I do. 

On behalf of the bash team, thanks to everyone for participating! You make it all worthwhile!


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Feb 27, 2014)

jeff said:


> What really makes it fun for me and the bash team is to read about how much you enjoyed it. Many of us lived and breathed it for *MONTHS*, and it's easy to get a little jaded, but the feeling when it's all over is just pure exhilaration because we have done a damn good job pulling off one of the best parties one the internet.
> 
> We work hard, honestly we're glad when it's done, but we do enjoy it.  I know I do.
> 
> On behalf of the bash team, thanks to everyone for participating! You make it all worthwhile!


. . .


----------



## brownsfn2 (Feb 27, 2014)

I almost bought that exact same light box setup last night until I saw this.  Now I have to wait for the drawing to be over. 

Seriously great bash.  The IAP has given so much it is easy to donate every year.  The mug and drawing are just a bonus.  

Thanks to all who managed and ran the Bash!  I appreciate it!


----------



## glenspens (Feb 27, 2014)

This is my first year and i don't know how you guys and gals pull it in...but i an glad you do. I looked at this forum some years back and just moved on,boy wish i had backed up and took another look back then. Great bunch of people on here from all walks of life Thanks for all you do to help others.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Feb 27, 2014)

Hey, it's not to late today to donate to be in the drawing right?   Thanks.


----------



## jeff (Feb 27, 2014)

Dan Masshardt said:


> Hey, it's not to late today to donate to be in the drawing right?   Thanks.



Until midnight Friday.


----------



## Dalecamino (Feb 28, 2014)

That photo booth with lights made a nice addition to the list Jeff. Thanks for tossing that in.


----------



## jeff (Mar 1, 2014)

I'm just about ready to do the drawing. 

I previously reported that there were 225 entrants. There were a couple undiscovered duplicates in there due to different case or trailing spaces on the username. So the final number is 215 entrants and 42 prizes.

I'm going to get a fresh cup of coffee, then I'll do the drawing and post the results.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Ed McDonnell (Mar 1, 2014)

Wow!  Those are pretty good odds!!

Ed


----------



## markgum (Mar 1, 2014)

Excellent assortment of goodies.  
Thanks to all


----------



## skiprat (Mar 1, 2014)

jeff said:


> I'm just about ready to do the drawing....
> I'm going to get a fresh cup of coffee, then I'll do the drawing and post the results.
> 
> Good luck *Skip*! :biggrin:


 
I hope you use a decent mug for that coffee !!!  I know where you can get one though.....:wink:

er....Mr Jeff, before you do the draw, did I ever tell you how much I admire you???  You are a wonderfull pillar of society........ a true champion.......you should be president......you have a great hairstyle........


.....and.....




...I know where you live!!:wink:


----------



## jeff (Mar 1, 2014)

The RESULTS are in!!

Congratulations to the winners!


----------

